# hs622



## 240sleeper (Aug 19, 2015)

im looking at buying an hs622 with blown motor. its sitting at the local parts place. looks a bit rough cosmetically, but is complete. looks like just a motor should do it and some basic maintenance. is the motor on this anything special? will any gx160 work for a replacement? what would be a fair price to pay for an hs622 needing a motor and some other minor work?


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

What kind of money are they asking for it? I'd say no more than $500 the way it sits.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it in Canada or US?, if in Canada it might be a newer blower, but if in US it would be on old blower. It could make a significat price difference.
In US I've seen a few good running ones sell for $450-650. I bought one last summer for $200, and a few months ago there was a very rough one for sale in MA for $50 (yeah, I know.... $50......! )
I do not know if the engine is a "special engine". What I do know is that it needs to be winter dressed.
:blowerhug:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Depending on what happened to the engine, it might be rebuildable.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I believe Honda uses a different bolt pattern on there blower engines. Might want to look into that. I might be wrong but I thought I heard that somewhere possibly on Geno's machine. Hs that $50 HS ad was 2 minutes old I called and it was sold. Im still kicking myself over that one.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

guilateen02 said:


> Hs that $50 HS ad was 2 minutes old I called and it was sold. Im still kicking myself over that one.


Something like that would sell quick........! and we know that by now.....
You are not alone, I've had a few great deals slip off my hands too.....!


----------



## 240sleeper (Aug 19, 2015)

I was trying to get the hs622 and a Ariens 928 for $250. We'll see how it goes. The hs will need to be taken apart and looked through and the Ariens looks like a carb clean maybe a coil and it should be in business


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

That should be a pretty good deal. Hopefuly you can rebuild the honda engine (if you end up buying them). Good luck.


----------



## 240sleeper (Aug 19, 2015)

Picked up both for $250. The Ariens is actually an 824 but luckily it fired up within an hour of having it home. Good condition too! I think it's missing a return spring for the throttle, and the kill switch needs to be replaced. Other than that is a nice machine. I'll be getting into the Honda soon!! Pics will be up tomorrow


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats....!


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

240sleeper said:


> Picked up both for $250. The Ariens is actually an 824 but luckily it fired up within an hour of having it home. Good condition too! I think it's missing a return spring for the throttle, and the kill switch needs to be replaced. Other than that is a nice machine. I'll be getting into the Honda soon!! Pics will be up tomorrow


Where's those pics?? Dontcha just wonder what happened?


----------

